# Cheese smoking info ???



## tristan26 (Jan 24, 2016)

A guy at work asked me if I could smoke some cheese for him, I told him I would look into it as I have never done it. So after watching a few different video's to get an idea of how the process works I have some questions.

I am using an electric master built smoker.

Question: my smoker does not got below 100 degrees, Should I use something to help block the heat from coming up and use ice to help cool it down? I watched a few videos, 1 guy smokes his at 250 degrees f* for 20 minutes shuts his smoker off and lets it sit for a hour and repeats that process 2 or 3 times. what are your thoughts? I also seen a guy smoke it in a small true north smoker for 4 hrs with a big tub of ice in it.....I understand that there are so many ways to go about this and some people say cold smoke and others don't. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 24, 2016)

The Amezen smoker is what I use set it & forget it cold smoke no heat in the smokeright or you could end up with an epic cheese melt down.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2016)

Morning...  It's probably cold where you are....  

1. the smoker needs to be above ambient temperature so it will draft....

2. the cheese needs to be about 60 ish degrees so condensate will not form on it....

3. put chips in the pan...   check to see the pan is sitting directly on the heating element....

4..  turn the heat on until the chips start to smoke, turn the heat off...  repeat several times...

4.B...  place soda bottles that are frozen with water on the lower rack...  smoke cheese... keep an eye on the temp. because the element will not turn off with ice in the smoker... unless it gets above 100....  which is too hot for cheese....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

You may want to get a pellet burner from here. It's the easiest way to cold smoke.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## tristan26 (Jan 24, 2016)

My smoker won't go below 100. And I can't cold smoke with it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

Tristan26 said:


> My smoker won't go below 100. And I can't cold smoke with it.



Sure you can, just maybe not this weekend.  Look at the link SmokinAl posted, those tubes and trays work great for cold smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2016)

Tristan26 said:


> My smoker won't go below 100. And I can't cold smoke with it.


To cold smoke, you don't turn on the heat...   easy....


----------



## ak1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Tristan26 said:


> A guy at work asked me if I could smoke some cheese for him, I told him I would look into it as I have never done it. So after watching a few different video's to get an idea of how the process works I have some questions.
> 
> I am using an electric master built smoker.
> 
> Question: my smoker does not got below 100 degrees, Should I use something to help block the heat from coming up and use ice to help cool it down? I watched a few videos, 1 guy smokes his at 250 degrees f* for 20 minutes shuts his smoker off and lets it sit for a hour and repeats that process 2 or 3 times. what are your thoughts? I also seen a guy smoke it in a small true north smoker for 4 hrs with a big tub of ice in it.....I understand that there are so many ways to go about this and some people say cold smoke and others don't. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


250* for 20min???? I'd love to see that video.


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 25, 2016)

He just means to run the element at 250 to get the wood smoldering, then turn it off. The smoker temp would never get anywhere close to 250 degrees.


----------



## tristan26 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for your advice everyone!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 25, 2016)

NDKoze said:


> He just means to run the element at 250 to get the wood smoldering, then turn it off. The smoker temp would never get anywhere close to 250 degrees.


OK, I get it now.


----------

